# Roughly jow much to fit a body kit



## Guest (Aug 29, 2014)

Am thinking of fitting a body kit after I am done with my rust repair ably assisted by Supernova and his priceless guidance on here

How much would it cost to fit a body kit at a body shop. Thinking by then I will be confident enough to paint it myself

thinking of something like an AMG bodykit (its an old c class I have got)


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

If you're confident enough to paint it then surely you've got the skill to fit it?


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

Tiger seal and away you go


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

djgregory said:


> Tiger seal and away you go


Don't forget the self-tappers


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Here's a little post i did when i fitted a lip to my ATR, it may be of some help -



> I picked up my lip from the bodyshop. I left the lips with them to spray and said i will fit them myself as i can't really afford to be without a car for a few days at the moment.
> 
> They have only been sprayed, he didn't want to flat them as it would have been impossible to polish them up without them fitted to the car as they would have bounced all over the place if he hit them with a rotary, so i said will do that when they are on the car.
> 
> ...


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

lobotomy said:


> Don't forget the self-tappers


Not necessary unless it is a very big/heavy body kit.

If its just like a factory extra body kit with additional front lip spoiler, small subtle side skirts etc then tiger seal will be more than adequate.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I never bothered with the self tappers in the end.


----------

